# Custom Label



## Roc3b (May 20, 2007)

I want to use my own labels silkcreen on the neck. Is there a manufacturer that will ship with out tags in liew of my legal company information and care instructions located on the new silk screen tag?

I am noob and greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am noob and greatly appreciate the help.


My first tip is to check out our handy dandy search features here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php

and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

If you do a search for tagless, you'll find numerous threads with answers to many questions you have 

Basically, companies don't ship shirts without tags because of legal requirements. Some companies make shirts with "tearaway" tags that you can easily remove so you can screen print a tag on the back (or relabel with your own tag).

There is also information on how to remove tags available in past posts that you can find in the search.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Roc3b said:


> Is there a manufacturer that will ship with out tags


A factory might (/should), but mainstream blank companies generally don't.


----------



## MM76 (May 11, 2007)

Alstyle sells tee's with tear away tags. 1701 t-shirt is ringspun cotton, very soft and has min shrinkage when washed and dried.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Rodney,
Do you have that post location on tag removal?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kilrkats said:


> Rodney,
> Do you have that post location on tag removal?


Not handy, but if you use the search and search for "*seamripper*" it should bring up some relevant threads and info.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help.


----------

